# Picked up my DMG Premium today



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Really thrilled with the car and well worth a 2 year wait :smokin:

- Looks great in DMG, which really suits the shape
- has real road presence and feels very classy, very purposeful
- feels really solid and well built
- better in the flesh than any photo


Limited time inside so far (70 miles !) ;

- even on less than 50% throttle :nervous:, the car has real punch
- refined on the motorway
- transmission smooth and instant
- lots of interesting mechanical noises, sounds unique
- really planted
- I appeared to use bugger all fuel ( but I did drive it like an old codger  )

Also the stuff posted elsewhere, about the MFD being inferior, is guff; it's fine

I'd also say, by a big margin, the best dealer experience I have had with any car purchase I have made ( and there have been many :chuckle: ) :bowdown1:


A few pics


----------



## simzimma (Nov 29, 2008)

excellent!! thats the same model i'm looking at....congrats!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Happy Days!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Did you hear about the Easter egg?

If you Press the "VDC" off sequence, a naked Geisha appears on the MFD

Go on, try it 

mook


----------



## goranot (Mar 20, 2008)

Congrats and happy motoring..Definetly nice colour..did you have the rear parking sensors?


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

oh god I cannot wait til tomorrow


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

goranot said:


> Congrats and happy motoring..Definetly nice colour..did you have the rear parking sensors?


no park sensors, but I will see how it goes



.... need to go and disperse the small crowd outside my house:smokin:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

^^Straight into the garage..


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> Did you hear about the Easter egg?
> 
> If you Press the "VDC" off sequence, a naked Geisha appears on the MFD
> 
> ...


I had wondered if there were any undocumented features:chuckle:

One thing is for sure, it is not as shiny as your GTR:bowdown1:


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Well done Ed.......looks great........................when can I take it for a spin round the training track at silverstone?? 

Looks great mate! Enjoy!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Zed Ed said:


> I had wondered if there were any undocumented features:chuckle:
> 
> One thing is for sure, it is not as shiny as your GTR:bowdown1:


go on then, i'll let you swap 



mook


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Ed, it looks fantastic:thumbsup:. So jealous right now. Congrats.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Mel HKS said:


> Well done Ed.......looks great........................when can I take it for a spin round the training track at silverstone??
> 
> Looks great mate! Enjoy!


thanks Mel; I am struggling for words on the car, it is superb.

I was watching GT Academy on the tele and it looks like they got your Z fixed up ok and back on the road.:chuckle:

Ed


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Ed - congrats - it looks stunning!

You can change your description of cars owned now!

Have you launched it yet??

D


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

sumo69 said:


> Ed - congrats - it looks stunning!
> 
> You can change your description of cars owned now!
> 
> ...


changes made and a nice new avatar piccy

no launching yet; no one told me how to do it at the handover:chuckle:

ed


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> changes made and a nice new avatar piccy
> 
> no launching yet; no one told me how to do it at the handover:chuckle:
> 
> ed


So, Mr Dealer, how do I get out of mud or snow?

Enjoy the car Ed. 

Look out for those deep mud puddles on quiet industrial estates.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

In one word Ed, stunning.

I'm jealous and happy for you in equal measure!

Keep those thoughts coming as it soothes my aching desire for my GTR!


----------



## paula8115624 (Apr 10, 2008)

Car looks great!!! Did you get any freebies i.e. car cover like the other recipient today??

I'm sure you're just glad to get the car all the rest is just trivia.

Can't wait for mine to arrive. Enjoy


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

paula8115624 said:


> I'm sure you're just glad to get the car all the rest is just trivia.


exactly

I think free car covers for the very first car in each dealer


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

Very nice and same as what I will get. I spotted a black GT-R heading north on the A1 today somewhere north of Wetherby. Considering I was tired and rarely notice cars on the other side of motorway's it says something. Nice to see one on the launch day.


----------



## Hazardous (Nov 30, 2007)

Congrats. Very excited for you. Should be able to get to the hospital in no time! Enjoy it.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

congrats Ed! will hopefully get a chance to see you driving around before i get my one!


----------



## TheDefiantOne (Jan 30, 2008)

4 weeks to go and I'm you 

Congrats dude! :clap:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

bhp said:


> congrats Ed! will hopefully get a chance to see you driving around before i get my one!


car getting plenty of attention and interest in these parts!

hopefully there will be no repeat of the old boy who came up to me when I got my 350z in '05 and said 'is that your Datsun?':chuckle:


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

Congrats on getting your car! Looks stunning!
Did you get mats with it?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

BigNige said:


> Congrats on getting your car! Looks stunning!
> Did you get mats with it?


I got the cheopo mats ( which are very nice )

I'll post some pics tomorrow


----------



## simzimma (Nov 29, 2008)

once again congrats on getting the car, exactly the colour i ordered too, have to say looks like i have made the right choice!


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> car getting plenty of attention and interest in these parts!
> 
> hopefully there will be no repeat of the old boy who came up to me when I got my 350z in '05 and said 'is that your Datsun?':chuckle:


Lap it up Ed!! :thumbsup: good to hear that it is getting attention, hope it is the right kind.

did you get the Tracker installed on it?


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> lots of interesting mechanical noises, sounds unique


Tell us a bit more about these noises. What are they like?


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

supraman said:


> Tell us a bit more about these noises. What are they like?



when the car is sitting ticking over and you are outside you hear the gearbox making its unique noises........hard to explain really!!


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

ANDYR35 said:


> when the car is sitting ticking over and you are outside you hear the gearbox making its unique noises........hard to explain really!!


But are they obtrusive or irritating?


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

supraman said:


> But are they obtrusive or irritating?



I could only hear it when stood outside, so from an in car perspective then it is no.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I'd say it doesn't really sound like a normal car either; the noises are mechanical and random but not obtrusive

gives the car character I think

mmm where to drive this morning?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> mmm where to drive this morning?


To me!


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

gtroc drivers meet here in west mids on 10th May - come and visit!!! the drive will run it in nicely!


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Lucky man... Enjoy


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

best color on a GT-R 

bravo


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Kadir said:


> To me!


I see from other threads, that you are not far from me

I've not seen your 34 on the road, but it photographs great


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

I am based in East London also! :thumbsup:

Thanks for the kind words. Where the photos are concerned, credit must go to my brother Jason! 

I'll drop you a PM if we decide on a little local photo shoot!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> But are they obtrusive or irritating?


it will quieten down after a few miles, you still hear it but its OK


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Moved to the correct section.


----------

